# Daisy, formerly known as Dizzy!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well, I had been holding off telling everyone where my puppy was coming from as I felt a bit awkward. 

You probably remember Dizzy the 5 month puppy who was returned to Sylml. Well, like you all I fell in love with her and my lovely hubby said that because she was an older pup we could offer her a home. I rang Sylvia but someone had already called and she was rehomed that weekend. However, unfortunately for the 2nd owners things didn't work out and she was returned again. Poor Dizzy! However, I was lucky enough to have been the second person to have called Sylvia about Dizzy and when she was returned for the second time, Sylvia offered her to us! Thankfully she was happy to wait until after our Cornwall holiday and we are collecting her the day after we get back.

We are soooo excited and I am counting down the sleeps with the children! We have completely fallen in love with her and although I don't want to wish my well earned holiday away I will still be counting down to the 3rd! 

We are changing her name to Daisy as my daughter is called Lizzie and we thought calling Lizzie and Dizzy might confuse everyone! We thought that Daisy was a lovely name and maybe Dizzy might just think we had a funny accent!  Sylvia is kindly calling her Daisy for us so that she starts to get used to her new name. 

I think we have just about everything we need and more. We are determined to do everything we can to help her settle and we will be her final forever home. I have already booked training classes for her and I will be the proudest Cockapoo mummy on the first day I can take her out for a walk! 

The reason I felt awkward was you all so wanted JoJo to have her and like the rest of you I thought she was rehomed and that was the end of it. I have been dying to tell you all! 

I think she has lots of 'half' sisters on here and maybe Poppy is her sister Sylvia is going to find out for me if they were from the same litter! 

Hoping the pictures work below;





























Sarah
x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

She is lovely, great pics. I am sure JoJo and everyone will just be pleased she has at last a forever home.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That is fantastic news! Poor Daisy having been shunted from pillar to post so much already, here's hoping she settles into her forever home with you and your family, asap. xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you. I needed to tell JoJo before I announced it and she has been pestering me to tell you! 

We are hoping she will settle happily, we have tried to think of everything we can do to help her and I may have to spend a few nights on the sofa but we will see. After her last couple of weeks we just want to give her lots of love and a nice new home.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You know I am soooo pleased for both you and Daisy (Dizzy), she will be very happy with you and your family .....

Love her to bits Sarah xxxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you JoJo. xxxxxxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Sarah, that's such a lovely happy ending to a sorry tale. I'm thrilled for you


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations Sarah, I'm sure Daisy will find the perfect home with you and your family. It's great you have prepared so well beforehand and you sound like you love her so much already! 

Enjoy your holiday and then have lots of fun with your new baby!  xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh Sarah, that's such a lovely happy ending to a sorry tale. I'm thrilled for you


Thank you so much. I must admit I am completely bursting with excitement and happiness! :jumping: It is so nice to be sharing my news with everyone.  We had a week to get everything we need and it is all set up ready for her when we get back form Cornwall. All we are missing now is Daisy! x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

That's a fantastic story - I'm really pleased for you and Daisy. I am pretty sure she is Poppy's sister, and we love our girl to bits. Have a fab holiday.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh Sarah I am so happy that little Daisy has a great new Mum! I wanted JoJo to have her as knew that a pup having to be rehomed at her age would have had a great Mum as know what JoJo is like with her Cockapoos but having said that I am equally as pleased that you have got her especially as she has been returned twice!! I have said in a previous thread that our trainer said lots of pups get rehomed at 5 months because they have hit the terrible twos which is very unfair as they are just testing the boundaries and believe me we have had Beau test the boundaries a few times  She is absolutely gorgeous and I love the name Daisy as that was our Cavvies name and if your Daisy is half as lovely as she was you will be one lucky Poo owner! Enjoy and don't feel guilty for rehoming a pup that needs a forever home  p.s. Enjoy your holiday X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous news Sarah... now we can all see her progress instead of wondering what happened to her. So pleased she's got you she so deserves to join your family. Enjoy that holiday and when you come back enjoy your forever puppy x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

omg omg I am so pleased, I originally saw her for resale on Sylvia's site and posted on here in the hope that someone from here got her. We went to Sylvia's the day after she was advertised on the site to visit George and Sylvia said she had gone, how sad (but good for you) that she came back


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

This sounds like a happy ending for everyone- looking forward to hearing about Daisy.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What a lovely happy ending for Daisy. A forever home at last!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant news Sarah.
Do you know who the parents are? Millie came from Sylvia too, her parents are Zac and I think Rio (forgotten already )

Do you think you can bring both your lovely cockapoo's to the Verulam meet in St Albans?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely news for Daisy !:congrats:
We all know that JoJo will one day have a cockapoo of every colour, so I'm sure she's just happy for you both !


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I 'm glad that you have finally managed to tell everyone as I know it was hard for you to keep all that excitement in!! though you did tell all on our other forum so you have now had double the excitement of sharing your news 

See and I told you JoJo would be fine about it too- bet you feel relieved now that you can put your long awaited avatar on


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Brilliant news Sarah.
> Do you know who the parents are? Millie came from Sylvia too, her parents are Zac and I think Rio (forgotten already )
> 
> Do you think you can bring both your lovely cockapoo's to the Verulam meet in St Albans?


Sarah has only got the one cockapoo- well at the moment anyway we all know how addictive they are


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That's such a lovely story, congratulations on getting your lovely puppy. Daisy is beautiful and you sound just the right owner to provide her the loving permanent that home she deserves.  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am a sweetheart  and I am really pleased that Daisy has Sarah, never be worried about telling me anything, I am real softy.. just a bit dappy about cockapoos and always fall in love with everyone I meet, I must toughen up a bit. xxx

Sarah, Yes ... I will meet up with you and have a doggy play date one day, I would love to xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sarah, I'm delighted for you and so pleased that Daisy has finally found a loving and forever home. You really shouldn't have worried about telling us. I'm just glad to hear she has got a loving home now and the fact that you are on here is a bonus as we get to follow the story. BTW, there's no competition to see who loves cockapoos best and who is the best owner. We all make great cockapoo mummies and daddies because we care. :hug:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you! Look forward to updating you when I get back from my hols. Xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Brilliant news Sarah.
> Do you know who the parents are? Millie came from Sylvia too, her parents are Zac and I think Rio (forgotten already )
> 
> Do you think you can bring both your lovely cockapoo's to the Verulam meet in St Albans?


I wish I did have two! Just one at a time for now! Husband is already telling me I am only having one. He says a lot though but I always get my own way in the end!
When is the meet up? Would love to come if free. X


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Sarah how sad you felt you couldn't share your wonderful news with us earlier. But so glad you have now! Poor Daisy deserves a loving home and now she has one. And as long as you post lots of photos, I'm sure Jo Jo will be more than happy 

Harri x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yay for you and yay for Daisy! What a lovely story - I think Daisy has gone to a lovely home and I can't wait to see pictures of her once you have picked her up. I know you will cherish her all the more for having almost lost out on her x


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Thank you so much. I must admit I am completely bursting with excitement and happiness! :jumping: It is so nice to be sharing my news with everyone.  We had a week to get everything we need and it is all set up ready for her when we get back form Cornwall. All we are missing now is Daisy! x


What a fantastic looking dog. Full of energy. Have fun.


----------

